# ASUS GTX560 Ti DirectCU II Gebaucht  40 €



## xxxsaladinxxx (19. Juni 2016)

*ASUS GTX560 Ti DirectCU II Gebaucht  40 €*

Verkaufe meine Grafikkarte.

Ist im Top zustand und läuft einwandfrei.


----------

